# slow machine solution required



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have a laptop acer travelmate 4720 with [email protected] and 2gb ddr2 ram.oel 5.2 was nice with it.but my SYSTEM performing very slowly like a P1 SYSTTEM what to do?please help..........

some information i have giving here........


```
dmesg
```
output:

```
Linux version 2.6.18-164.el5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-46)) #1 SMP Thu Sep 3 04:15:13 EDT 2009
Command line: ro root=/dev/OEL5/LogVol00 rhgb quiet [email protected]
BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
 BIOS-e820: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f6d0000 (usable)
 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6d0000 - 000000007f6df000 (ACPI NVS)
 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6df000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
DMI present.
ACPI: RSDP (v002 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f7bf0
ACPI: XSDT (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x06040000 INNA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007f6d0a7f
ACPI: FADT (v003 INTEL  CRESTLNE 0x06040000 ALAN 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007f6dbbd7
ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  CRESTLNE 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x000000007f6dbccb
ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  CRESTLNE 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x000000007f6dbd03
ACPI: TCPA (v001 Intel   CRESTLN 0x06040000  0x00005a52) @ 0x000000007f6dbd3f
ACPI: TMOR (v001 PTLTD           0x06040000 PTL  0x00000003) @ 0x000000007f6dbd71
ACPI: SLIC (v001 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 0x06040000 ANNI 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007f6dbd97
ACPI: ASF! (v032 OEMID  OEMTBL   0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x000000007f6dbf0d
ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD  	 APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007f6dbf70
ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007f6dbfd8
ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe  SataPri 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007f6d2579
ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe  SataSec 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007f6d1ee7
ACPI: SSDT (v001 BrtRef  DD01BRT 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007f6d1d1c
ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007f6d10d7
ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu1Tst 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007f6d1031
ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x000000007f6d0b1b
ACPI: DSDT (v002 INTEL  CRESTLNE 0x06040000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x0000000000000000
No NUMA configuration found
Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007f6d0000
Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007f6d0000
On node 0 totalpages: 513402
  DMA zone: 2641 pages, LIFO batch:0
  DMA32 zone: 510761 pages, LIFO batch:31
ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20
ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20
ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)
ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
Setting APIC routing to physical flat
ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000
Nosave address range: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000
Nosave address range: 00000000000d4000 - 00000000000e0000
Nosave address range: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000
Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)
SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 513402
Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/OEL5/LogVol00 rhgb quiet [email protected]
Initializing CPU#0
PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Checking aperture...
ACPI: DMAR not present
Memory: 280544k/2087744k available (2547k kernel code, 1806748k reserved, 1289k data, 208k init)
Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4388.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194489)
Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
SELinux:  Initializing.
SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode
selinux_register_security:  Registering secondary module capability
Capability LSM initialized as secondary
Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
CPU: L2 cache: 4096K
using mwait in idle threads.
CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI
SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
ACPI: Core revision 20060707
Using local APIC timer interrupts.
result 12468688
Detected 12.468 MHz APIC timer.
SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1
Initializing CPU#1
Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4389.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194515)
CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
CPU: L2 cache: 4096K
CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
CPU: Processor Core ID: 1
CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0b
CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.
CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 341 cycles)
Brought up 2 CPUs
testing NMI watchdog ... OK.
time.c: Using 14.318180 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.
time.c: Detected 2194.489 MHz processor.
sizeof(vma)=176 bytes
sizeof(page)=56 bytes
sizeof(inode)=560 bytes
sizeof(dentry)=216 bytes
sizeof(ext3inode)=760 bytes
sizeof(buffer_head)=96 bytes
sizeof(skbuff)=248 bytes
migration_cost=15
checking if image is initramfs... it is
NET: Registered protocol family 16
ACPI: bus type pci registered
PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000
ACPI: Interpreter enabled
ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
ACPI: No dock devices found.
ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1
PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0
PCI: Bus #10 (-#13) is hidden behind transparent bridge #0f (-#10) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 *11)
ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 23) interrupt mode.
Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
pnp: PnP ACPI init
pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
usbcore: registered new driver hub
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
NetLabel: Initializing
NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000 (virtual 0xffffffffff5fe000), IRQs 2, 8, 0
hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz
ACPI: DMAR not present
PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0
  IO window: 2000-2fff
  MEM window: f6000000-f7ffffff
  PREFETCH window 0x00000000f0000000-0x00000000f1ffffff
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1
  IO window: 3000-3fff
  MEM window: f8000000-f9ffffff
  PREFETCH window 0x00000000f2000000-0x00000000f3ffffff
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2
  IO window: 4000-4fff
  MEM window: fa000000-fbffffff
  PREFETCH window 0x00000000f4000000-0x00000000f5ffffff
PCI: Bus 16, cardbus bridge: 0000:0f:06.0
  IO window: 00005000-000050ff
  IO window: 00005400-000054ff
  PREFETCH window: 88000000-89ffffff
  MEM window: 8c000000-8dffffff
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0
  IO window: 5000-5fff
  MEM window: fc200000-fc2fffff
  PREFETCH window 0x0000000088000000-0x0000000089ffffff
GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA9 and IRQ 16
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64
GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 17
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64
GSI 18 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 18
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64
GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0f:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193
NET: Registered protocol family 2
IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)
TCP reno registered
Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1
audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
type=2000 audit(1257004966.670:1): initialized
Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0
VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks
Initializing Cryptographic API
alg: No test for crc32c (crc32c-generic)
ksign: Installing public key data
Loading keyring
- Added public key 7C3DA4E1FB16EB3D
- User ID: Red Hat, Inc. (Kernel Module GPG key)
io scheduler noop registered
io scheduler anticipatory registered
io scheduler deadline registered
io scheduler cfq registered (default)
Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64
assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64
assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64
assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]
Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]
pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
ACPI (exconfig-0456): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu0Ist] [20060707]
ACPI (exconfig-0456): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu0Cst] [20060707]
ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
ACPI (exconfig-0456): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu1Ist] [20060707]
ACPI (exconfig-0456): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [ PmRef] OemTableId [ Cpu1Cst] [20060707]
ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (40 C)
ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (38 C)
Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy
Non-volatile memory driver v1.2
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.
agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.
agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
brd: module loaded
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
ICH8M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1
GSI 20 sharing vector 0xE9 and IRQ 20
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 233
ICH8M: chipset revision 3
ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
Probing IDE interface ide0...
hda: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
Probing IDE interface ide1...
Probing IDE interface ide1...
ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0f:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193
Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:0f:06.0 [1025:011c]
Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI
Yenta TI: socket 0000:0f:06.0, mfunc 0x01aa1b22, devctl 0x64
Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 193
Socket status: 30000006
Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#0f) from #10 to #13
pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x5000 - 0x5fff
pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xfc200000 - 0xfc2fffff
pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x88000000 - 0x89ffffff
usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.
serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27
md: bitmap version 4.39
TCP bic registered
Initializing IPsec netlink socket
NET: Registered protocol family 1
NET: Registered protocol family 17
ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
Initalizing network drop monitor service
Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed
Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 496k
input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
GSI 21 sharing vector 0x32 and IRQ 21
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 50
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1
PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 50, io mem 0xfc504000
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
GSI 22 sharing vector 0x3A and IRQ 22
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 58
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 58, io mem 0xfc504400
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected
ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 50
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 50, io base 0x00001820
usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
GSI 23 sharing vector 0x42 and IRQ 23
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 66
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 66, io base 0x00001840
usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 58
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 58, io base 0x00001860
usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 177, io base 0x00001880
usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7
uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 185, io base 0x000018a0
usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
SCSI subsystem initialized
libata version 3.00 loaded.
ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 233
ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]
Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04711/0xa04000
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64
input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1
scsi0 : ata_piix
scsi1 : ata_piix
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1c00 ctl 0x18f4 bmdma 0x18e0 irq 233
ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18f8 ctl 0x18f0 bmdma 0x18e8 irq 233
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1600BEVT-22ZCT0, 11.01A11, max UDMA/133
ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input2
input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1
ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)
  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1600BEVT-2  Rev: 11.0
  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05
SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)
sda: Write Protect is off
sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)
sda: Write Protect is off
sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >
sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.5-ioctl (2007-12-12) initialised: [email protected]
device-mapper: dm-raid45: initialized v0.2594l
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
SELinux:  Disabled at runtime.
SELinux:  Unregistering netfilter hooks
type=1404 audit(1257004992.645:2): selinux=0 auid=4294967295 ses=4294967295
input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3
Linux video capture interface: v2.00
uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Acer CrystalEye webcam (064e:a101)
input: Acer CrystalEye webcam as /class/input/input4
usbcore: registered new driver uvcvideo
USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12
sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:0f:06.3 [104c:803c] (rev 0)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0f:06.3[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 193
mmc0: SDHCI at 0xfc206800 irq 193 PIO
iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64
iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels
phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'
hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:04:00.0 disabled
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 233
tg3.c:v3.96-1 (November 21, 2008)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64
eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95787m) rev b002 PHY(5787)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:1d:72:39:3a:e4
eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]
eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 66
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /class/input/input5
sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
kvm: virtualization flags detected on this hardware: vmx tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
loaded kvm module (kvm-83-105.0.1.el5)
ksm loaded
floppy0: no floppy controllers found
lp: driver loaded but no devices found
NET: Registered protocol family 10
lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)
ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]
input: Video Bus as /class/input/input6
ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.
md: autorun ...
md: ... autorun DONE.
device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded
EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on dm-2, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on dm-3, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
Adding 3076408k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3076408k
IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <[email protected]>
microcode: CPU1 updated from revision 0xb3 to 0xb6, date = 07132007 
microcode: CPU0 updated from revision 0xb3 to 0xb6, date = 07132007 
Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-871.
802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <[email protected]>
All bugs added by David S. Miller <[email protected]>
cxgb3i: tag itt 0x1fff, 13 bits, age 0xf, 4 bits.
iscsi: registered transport (cxgb3i)
Broadcom NetXtreme II CNIC Driver cnic v2.0.0 (March 21, 2009)
Broadcom NetXtreme II iSCSI Driver bnx2i v2.0.1e (June 22, 2009)
iscsi: registered transport (bnx2i)
iscsi: registered transport (tcp)
iscsi: registered transport (iser)
process `sysctl' is using deprecated sysctl (syscall) net.ipv6.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time; Use net.ipv6.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time_ms instead.
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
device-mapper: dm-log-clustered: (built Sep  3 2009 10:41:13) installed
Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10
NET: Registered protocol family 31
Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1
eth0: no IPv6 routers present
Bridge firewalling registered
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack
[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
[drm] Initialized i915 1.8.0 20060929 on minor 0
virbr0: no IPv6 routers present
atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd4 on isa0060/serio0).
atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e054 <keycode>' to make it known.
atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd4 on isa0060/serio0).
atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e054 <keycode>' to make it known.
usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9
usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb
usb 7-2: USB disconnect, address 2
hda: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hda: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }
ide: failed opcode was: unknown
ATAPI device hda:
  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)
  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)
  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 
  "28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "
end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 64
Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 16
Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 17
hda: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hda: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }
ide: failed opcode was: unknown
ATAPI device hda:
  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)
  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)
  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 
  "28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "
end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 64
Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 16
Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 17
```


```
free
```
output:

```
total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:        280752     242956      37796          0       2944      47360
-/+ buffers/cache:     192652      88100
Swap:      3076408     133216    2943192
```


```
lsmod
```
output

```
Module                  Size  Used by
hci_usb                51293  0 
i915                   57921  2 
drm                   115561  3 i915
ipt_MASQUERADE         36801  1 
iptable_nat            40773  1 
ip_nat                 53101  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat
xt_state               35265  1 
ip_conntrack           91621  4 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ip_nat,xt_state
nfnetlink              40457  2 ip_nat,ip_conntrack
ipt_REJECT             38977  2 
xt_tcpudp              36289  4 
iptable_filter         36161  1 
ip_tables              55201  2 iptable_nat,iptable_filter
x_tables               50505  6 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,xt_state,ipt_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,ip_tables
bridge                 91633  0 
autofs4                63049  3 
hidp                   83521  2 
rfcomm                104809  0 
l2cap                  89281  10 hidp,rfcomm
bluetooth             118853  6 hci_usb,hidp,rfcomm,l2cap
dm_log_clustered       47456  0 
lockd                 101297  0 
sunrpc                198537  2 lockd
ib_iser                69569  0 
rdma_cm                68437  1 ib_iser
ib_cm                  72809  1 rdma_cm
iw_cm                  43465  1 rdma_cm
ib_sa                  74953  2 rdma_cm,ib_cm
ib_mad                 70629  2 ib_cm,ib_sa
ib_core               104901  6 ib_iser,rdma_cm,ib_cm,iw_cm,ib_sa,ib_mad
ib_addr                41929  1 rdma_cm
iscsi_tcp              50509  0 
bnx2i                  74209  0 
cnic                   58073  1 bnx2i
uio                    45777  1 cnic
cxgb3i                 77489  0 
cxgb3                 214193  1 cxgb3i
8021q                  56657  1 cxgb3
libiscsi_tcp           53317  2 iscsi_tcp,cxgb3i
libiscsi2              77125  5 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi_tcp
scsi_transport_iscsi2    74073  7 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi2
scsi_transport_iscsi    35017  1 scsi_transport_iscsi2
cpufreq_ondemand       42449  1 
acpi_cpufreq           47937  1 
freq_table             40889  2 cpufreq_ondemand,acpi_cpufreq
dm_multipath           56153  0 
scsi_dh                41665  1 dm_multipath
video                  53197  0 
hwmon                  36553  0 
backlight              39873  1 video
sbs                    49921  0 
i2c_ec                 38593  1 sbs
button                 40545  0 
battery                43849  0 
asus_acpi              50917  0 
acpi_memhotplug        40261  0 
ac                     38729  0 
ipv6                  432161  17 cnic
xfrm_nalgo             43333  1 ipv6
parport_pc             62313  0 
lp                     47121  0 
parport                73165  2 parport_pc,lp
ksm                    51808  0 
kvm_intel              86248  0 
kvm                   223264  2 ksm,kvm_intel
sg                     70377  0 
snd_hda_intel         584593  1 
snd_seq_dummy          37061  0 
testmgr_cipher         35905  0 
testmgr                88305  1 testmgr_cipher
aead                   42049  1 testmgr
crypto_blkcipher       48449  1 testmgr
snd_seq_oss            65473  0 
joydev                 43969  0 
crypto_algapi          54849  3 testmgr,aead,crypto_blkcipher
snd_seq_midi_event     41025  1 snd_seq_oss
crypto_api             42945  5 xfrm_nalgo,testmgr,aead,crypto_blkcipher,crypto_algapi
snd_seq                87777  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event
tg3                   151109  0 
arc4                   35009  2 
snd_seq_device         41557  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq
ide_cd                 73825  0 
i2c_i801               41813  0 
iwl3945               133185  0 
snd_pcm_oss            77377  0 
snd_mixer_oss          49985  1 snd_pcm_oss
i2c_core               56129  2 i2c_ec,i2c_i801
snd_pcm               116681  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
sdhci                  52313  0 
shpchp                 70893  0 
snd_timer              57161  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm
snd_page_alloc         44113  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
snd_hwdep              43593  1 snd_hda_intel
snd                   100073  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep
mac80211              183113  1 iwl3945
uvcvideo               87497  0 
compat_ioctl32         41793  1 uvcvideo
videodev               58689  1 uvcvideo
v4l1_compat            44613  2 uvcvideo,videodev
mmc_core               59969  1 sdhci
cdrom                  68713  1 ide_cd
cfg80211               63825  2 iwl3945,mac80211
v4l2_common            57153  3 uvcvideo,compat_ioctl32,videodev
serio_raw              40517  0 
soundcore              41825  1 snd
pcspkr                 36289  0 
dm_raid45              99657  0 
dm_message             36289  1 dm_raid45
dm_region_hash         46145  1 dm_raid45
dm_mem_cache           38977  1 dm_raid45
dm_snapshot            51977  0 
dm_zero                35265  0 
dm_mirror              54609  0 
dm_log                 44993  4 dm_log_clustered,dm_raid45,dm_region_hash,dm_mirror
dm_mod                101521  16 dm_log_clustered,dm_multipath,dm_raid45,dm_snapshot,dm_zero,dm_mirror,dm_log
ata_piix               56901  4 
libata                209489  1 ata_piix
sd_mod                 56513  5 
scsi_mod              196697  10 ib_iser,iscsi_tcp,bnx2i,cxgb3i,libiscsi2,scsi_transport_iscsi2,scsi_dh,sg,libata,sd_mod
ext3                  168401  5 
jbd                    94385  1 ext3
uhci_hcd               57433  0 
ohci_hcd               55925  0 
ehci_hcd               66253  0
```


```
ps -aux
```
output:

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.0  10348   232 ?        Ss   21:32   0:00 init [5]                                                              
root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [migration/0]
root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   21:32   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [watchdog/0]
root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [migration/1]
root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   21:32   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]
root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [watchdog/1]
root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [events/0]
root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [events/1]
root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [khelper]
root        27  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [kthread]
root        32  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [kblockd/0]
root        33  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:02 [kblockd/1]
root        34  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [kacpid]
root       167  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [cqueue/0]
root       168  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [cqueue/1]
root       171  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [khubd]
root       173  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [kseriod]
root       247  0.7  0.0      0     0 ?        D<   21:32   0:33 [kswapd0]
root       248  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [aio/0]
root       249  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [aio/1]
root       388  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [pccardd]
root       398  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [kpsmoused]
root       433  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [ata/0]
root       434  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [ata/1]
root       435  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [ata_aux]
root       439  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]
root       440  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]
root       444  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [kstriped]
root       457  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:32   0:00 [ksnapd]
root       472  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kjournald]
root       498  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kauditd]
root       531  0.0  0.0  13040   176 ?        S<s  21:33   0:00 /sbin/udevd -d
root      1392  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [iwl3945/0]
root      1393  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [iwl3945/1]
root      1414  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [iwl3945]
root      1726  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [hd-audio0]
root      1969  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kksmd]
root      2126  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kmpathd/0]
root      2127  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kmpathd/1]
root      2128  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kmpath_handlerd]
root      2226  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kjournald]
root      2234  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kjournald]
root      2242  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kjournald]
root      2245  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kjournald]
root      2419  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kondemand/0]
root      2420  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [kondemand/1]
root      2439  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [iscsi_eh]
root      2483  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [ib_addr]
root      2493  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [ib_mcast]
root      2494  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [ib_inform]
root      2495  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [local_sa]
root      2499  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [iw_cm_wq]
root      2503  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [ib_cm/0]
root      2504  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [ib_cm/1]
root      2508  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [rdma_cm]
root      2517  0.0  0.0  38816   212 ?        Ssl  21:33   0:00 brcm_iscsiuio
root      2523  0.0  0.1   3984   392 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 iscsid
root      2524  0.0  0.8   4476  2428 ?        S<Ls 21:33   0:00 iscsid
root      2772  0.0  0.1  27332   476 ?        S<sl 21:33   0:00 auditd
root      2774  0.0  0.2  81808   576 ?        S<sl 21:33   0:00 /sbin/audispd
root      2796  0.0  0.1   5908   496 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 syslogd -m 0
root      2799  0.0  0.1   3804   328 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 klogd -x
rpc       2827  0.0  0.1   8052   416 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 portmap
root      2853  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [rpciod/0]
root      2854  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [rpciod/1]
root      2862  0.0  0.2  10160   580 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 rpc.statd
root      2886  0.0  0.0  48716   264 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 rpc.idmapd
dbus      2966  0.0  0.3  21548   992 ?        Ss   21:33   0:01 dbus-daemon --system
root      2981  0.0  0.1  10432   384 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/hcid
root      2987  0.0  0.1   5936   384 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/sdpd
root      3009  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   21:33   0:00 [krfcommd]
root      3046  0.0  0.2  41764   760 ?        Ssl  21:33   0:00 pcscd
root      3056  0.0  0.1   3800   460 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid
68        3066  0.0  0.6  31392  1836 ?        Ss   21:33   0:03 hald
root      3067  0.0  0.3  21692   884 ?        S    21:33   0:00 hald-runner
68        3074  0.0  0.1  12320   512 ?        S    21:33   0:00 hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket
68        3084  0.0  0.2  12324   564 ?        S    21:33   0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event0
68        3093  0.0  0.1  12324   516 ?        S    21:33   0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event6
root      3099  0.0  0.1  10228   492 ?        S    21:33   0:01 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hda
root      3119  0.0  0.1   8516   352 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/bin/hidd --server
root      3144  0.0  0.2 119928   760 ?        Ssl  21:33   0:00 automount
root      3161  0.0  0.1  26312   356 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 ./hpiod
root      3166  0.0  0.3 153088   960 ?        S    21:33   0:00 python ./hpssd.py
root      3179  0.0  0.1  62616   380 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root      3188  0.0  0.2 134064   620 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 cupsd
root      3202  0.0  0.1  21644   500 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 xinetd -stayalive -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid
root      3220  0.0  0.3  71092  1004 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 sendmail: accepting connections
smmsp     3228  0.0  0.1  57684   376 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 sendmail: Queue [email protected]:00:00 for /var/spool/clientmqueue
root      3238  0.0  0.1   6456   372 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 gpm -m /dev/input/mice -t exps2
root      3247  0.0  0.1  74840   540 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 crond
xfs       3276  0.0  0.2  20960   584 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 xfs -droppriv -daemon
root      3285  0.0  0.2   5896   636 ?        SNs  21:33   0:00 anacron -s
root      3293  0.0  0.1  18740   344 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/atd
root      3310  0.0  0.3 120076   944 ?        Sl   21:33   0:00 libvirtd --daemon
avahi     3355  0.0  0.3  23268   988 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 avahi-daemon: running [lap-2.local]
avahi     3356  0.0  0.0  23144   184 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 avahi-daemon: chroot helper
nobody    3488  0.0  0.1   6016   360 ?        S    21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/var/run/libvirt/network/default.pid --conf-file=  --listen-address 192.168.122.1 --except-interface lo --dhcp-range 192.168.122.2,192.168.122.254
root      3493  0.0  0.2  49812   660 ?        S<sl 21:33   0:00 modclusterd
root      3540  0.0  0.0  22756   216 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/oddjobd -p /var/run/oddjobd.pid -t 300
root      3561  0.0  0.1  46736   340 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a pam
root      3562  0.0  0.0  46736    92 ?        S    21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a pam
root      3563  0.0  0.0  46736    80 ?        S    21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a pam
root      3564  0.0  0.0  46736    80 ?        S    21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a pam
root      3565  0.0  0.0  46736    80 ?        S    21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a pam
ricci     3575  0.0  0.1  55928   376 ?        S<s  21:33   0:00 ricci -u 101
root      3586  0.0  0.0  18416   240 ?        S    21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/smartd -q never
root      3603  0.0  0.1   3788   440 tty1     Ss+  21:33   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty1
root      3604  0.0  0.1   3788   440 tty2     Ss+  21:33   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty2
root      3605  0.0  0.1   3788   440 tty3     Ss+  21:33   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty3
root      3606  0.0  0.1   3788   440 tty4     Ss+  21:33   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty4
root      3607  0.0  0.1   3788   440 tty5     Ss+  21:33   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty5
root      3608  0.0  0.1   3788   440 tty6     Ss+  21:33   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty6
root      3609  0.0  0.2 167612   728 ?        Ss   21:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm-binary -nodaemon
root      3672  0.0  1.0 256920  2972 ?        SN   21:33   0:00 /usr/bin/python -tt /usr/sbin/yum-updatesd
root      3674  0.0  0.3  13036   924 ?        SN   21:33   0:00 /usr/libexec/gam_server
root      3714  0.0  0.2 194752   816 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm-binary -nodaemon
root      3716  0.0  0.3 189840   920 ?        Sl   21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/gdm-rh-security-token-helper
root      3717  1.1  3.1 100640  8772 tty7     Ss+  21:34   0:50 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
root      3769  0.0  0.2 240584   824 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-session
root      3805  0.0  0.0  53852   240 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /bin/sh -c exec -l /bin/bash -c "/usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /etc/X11/xinit/Xclients"
root      3838  0.0  0.1  15176   348 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /etc/X11/xinit/Xclients
root      3839  0.0  0.2  21368   788 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 6 --session
root      3845  0.0  0.5  87864  1488 ?        S    21:34   0:01 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 5
root      3848  0.0  0.1  12896   404 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon
root      3850  0.0  0.5 264088  1488 ?        Sl   21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon
root      3870  0.0  1.0 155976  3008 ?        Ss   21:34   0:03 metacity --sm-client-id=default1
root      3874  0.0  1.2 303928  3620 ?        Ss   21:34   0:01 gnome-panel --sm-client-id default2
root      3876  0.0  1.4 457272  4028 ?        Ss   21:34   0:03 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default3
root      3879  0.0  0.3 230072  1080 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-client-id default5
root      3881  0.0  0.2 190740   716 ?        Ssl  21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=16
root      3884  0.0  0.4 271036  1196 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 eggcups --sm-client-id default4
root      3890  0.0  0.5 202948  1416 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 bt-applet --sm-disable
root      3892  0.0  0.3 147108  1116 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon
root      3900  0.0  1.5 347304  4372 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 /usr/bin/python -tt /usr/bin/puplet
root      3903  0.0  0.5 282508  1492 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
root      3908  0.0  0.5 154692  1596 ?        Ss   21:34   0:00 pam-panel-icon --sm-client-id default0
root      3913  0.0  0.2  72360   684 ?        Sl   21:34   0:00 ./escd --key_Inserted="/usr/bin/esc" --on_Signal="/usr/bin/esc"
root      3917  0.0  0.2  12192   580 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /sbin/pam_timestamp_check -d root
root      3919  0.0  0.3  57864  1072 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings --config /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
root      3923  0.0  1.1 301668  3232 ?        Ss   21:34   0:01 gnome-power-manager
root      3956  0.0  1.1 293516  3228 ?        S    21:34   0:02 /usr/libexec/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Wncklet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=19
root      3958  0.0  0.8 386388  2272 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/trashapplet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=25
root      3972  0.0  0.2  12816   632 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon
root      3987  0.0  0.6 240768  1912 ?        S    21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/notification-area-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=20
root      3989  0.0  1.0 271804  2968 ?        S    21:34   0:01 /usr/libexec/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=29
root      3991  0.0  0.8 316064  2416 ?        Sl   21:34   0:00 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=35
root      4000  0.0  1.2 182956  3548 ?        Ss   21:34   0:01 gnome-screensaver
root      4191  0.0  1.6 316488  4708 ?        Sl   21:48   0:02 gnome-terminal
root      4194  0.0  0.1  14864   516 ?        S    21:48   0:00 gnome-pty-helper
root      4195  0.0  0.4  66056  1264 pts/1    Ss   21:48   0:00 bash
root      4592  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    22:38   0:00 [pdflush]
root      4600  0.0  0.3  63824   944 ?        SN   22:39   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/run-parts /etc/cron.daily
root      4925  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    22:42   0:00 [pdflush]
root     29455  0.0  0.4  63824  1180 ?        SN   22:46   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/cron.daily/mlocate.cron
root     29456  0.0  0.3  63916   848 ?        SN   22:46   0:00 awk -v progname=/etc/cron.daily/mlocate.cron progname {?????   print progname ":\n"?????   progname="";????       }????       { print; }
root     29460  4.9  0.3  59128   948 ?        DN   22:46   0:02 /usr/bin/updatedb -f sysfs?rootfs?bdev?proc?cpuset?binfmt_misc?debugfs?securityfs?sockfs?usbfs?pipefs?anon_inodefs?futexfs?tmpfs?inotifyfs?eventpollfs?devpts?ramfs?hugetlbfs?mqueue?rpc_pipefs?autofs
root     29471  0.0  0.3  65616  1020 pts/1    R+   22:47   0:00 ps -aux
```


```
sysctl -a
```
output:

```
sunrpc.max_resvport = 1023
sunrpc.min_resvport = 665
sunrpc.tcp_slot_table_entries = 16
sunrpc.udp_slot_table_entries = 16
sunrpc.nlm_debug = 0
sunrpc.nfsd_debug = 0
sunrpc.nfs_debug = 0
sunrpc.rpc_debug = 0
crypto.fips_enabled = 0
abi.vsyscall32 = 1
dev.parport.default.spintime = 500
dev.parport.default.timeslice = 200
dev.cdrom.check_media = 0
dev.cdrom.lock = 1
dev.cdrom.debug = 0
dev.cdrom.autoeject = 0
dev.cdrom.autoclose = 1
dev.cdrom.info = CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17
dev.cdrom.info = 
dev.cdrom.info = drive name:		hda
dev.cdrom.info = drive speed:		24
dev.cdrom.info = drive # of slots:	1
dev.cdrom.info = Can close tray:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can open tray:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can lock tray:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can change speed:	1
dev.cdrom.info = Can select disk:	0
dev.cdrom.info = Can read multisession:	1
dev.cdrom.info = Can read MCN:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Reports media changed:	1
dev.cdrom.info = Can play audio:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can write CD-R:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can write CD-RW:	1
dev.cdrom.info = Can read DVD:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can write DVD-R:	1
dev.cdrom.info = Can write DVD-RAM:	1
dev.cdrom.info = Can read MRW:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can write MRW:		1
dev.cdrom.info = Can write RAM:		1
dev.cdrom.info = 
dev.cdrom.info = 
dev.scsi.logging_level = 0
dev.raid.speed_limit_max = 200000
dev.raid.speed_limit_min = 1000
dev.hpet.max-user-freq = 64
dev.rtc.max-user-freq = 64
debug.exception-trace = 1
net.bridge.bridge-nf-filter-vlan-tagged = 1
net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-ip6tables = 1
net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-iptables = 1
net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-arptables = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.router_probe_interval = 60
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.accept_ra_pinfo = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.accept_ra_defrtr = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.max_addresses = 16
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.max_desync_factor = 600
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.regen_max_retry = 5
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.temp_prefered_lft = 86400
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.temp_valid_lft = 604800
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.use_tempaddr = 0
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.accept_dad = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.disable_ipv6 = 0
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.force_mld_version = 0
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.router_solicitation_delay = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.router_solicitation_interval = 4
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.router_solicitations = 3
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.dad_transmits = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.autoconf = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.accept_ra = 1
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.mtu = 1500
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.hop_limit = 64
net.ipv6.conf.virbr0.forwarding = 0
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_probe_interval = 60
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra_pinfo = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra_defrtr = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.max_addresses = 16
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.max_desync_factor = 600
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.regen_max_retry = 5
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.temp_prefered_lft = 86400
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.temp_valid_lft = 604800
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.use_tempaddr = 0
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_dad = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.disable_ipv6 = 0
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.force_mld_version = 0
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_solicitation_delay = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_solicitation_interval = 4
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_solicitations = 3
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.dad_transmits = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra = 1
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.mtu = 1500
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.hop_limit = 64
net.ipv6.conf.eth0.forwarding = 0
net.ipv6.conf.default.router_probe_interval = 60
net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_pinfo = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_defrtr = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.max_addresses = 16
net.ipv6.conf.default.max_desync_factor = 600
net.ipv6.conf.default.regen_max_retry = 5
net.ipv6.conf.default.temp_prefered_lft = 86400
net.ipv6.conf.default.temp_valid_lft = 604800
net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 0
net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_dad = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 0
net.ipv6.conf.default.force_mld_version = 0
net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitation_delay = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitation_interval = 4
net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitations = 3
net.ipv6.conf.default.dad_transmits = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.autoconf = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.mtu = 1280
net.ipv6.conf.default.hop_limit = 64
net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding = 0
net.ipv6.conf.all.router_probe_interval = 60
net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_pinfo = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_defrtr = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.max_addresses = 16
net.ipv6.conf.all.max_desync_factor = 600
net.ipv6.conf.all.regen_max_retry = 5
net.ipv6.conf.all.temp_prefered_lft = 86400
net.ipv6.conf.all.temp_valid_lft = 604800
net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 0
net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_dad = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 0
net.ipv6.conf.all.force_mld_version = 0
net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitation_delay = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitation_interval = 4
net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitations = 3
net.ipv6.conf.all.dad_transmits = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra = 1
net.ipv6.conf.all.mtu = 1280
net.ipv6.conf.all.hop_limit = 64
net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 0
net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_probe_interval = 60
net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_pinfo = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_defrtr = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.max_addresses = 16
net.ipv6.conf.lo.max_desync_factor = 600
net.ipv6.conf.lo.regen_max_retry = 5
net.ipv6.conf.lo.temp_prefered_lft = 86400
net.ipv6.conf.lo.temp_valid_lft = 604800
net.ipv6.conf.lo.use_tempaddr = -1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_dad = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 0
net.ipv6.conf.lo.force_mld_version = 0
net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitation_delay = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitation_interval = 4
net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitations = 3
net.ipv6.conf.lo.dad_transmits = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.autoconf = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.mtu = 16436
net.ipv6.conf.lo.hop_limit = 64
net.ipv6.conf.lo.forwarding = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.locktime = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.retrans_time = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.virbr0.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.locktime = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.retrans_time = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.locktime = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.retrans_time = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.lo.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.default.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv6.neigh.default.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh3 = 1024
net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh2 = 512
net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh1 = 128
net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_interval = 30
net.ipv6.neigh.default.locktime = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.default.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv6.neigh.default.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv6.neigh.default.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv6.neigh.default.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv6.neigh.default.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv6.neigh.default.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv6.neigh.default.retrans_time = 1000
net.ipv6.neigh.default.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv6.neigh.default.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.neigh.default.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv6.optimistic_dad = 0
net.ipv6.mld_max_msf = 64
net.ipv6.ip6frag_secret_interval = 600
net.ipv6.ip6frag_time = 60
net.ipv6.ip6frag_low_thresh = 196608
net.ipv6.ip6frag_high_thresh = 262144
net.ipv6.bindv6only = 0
net.ipv6.icmp.ratelimit = 1000
net.ipv6.route.gc_min_interval_ms = 500
net.ipv6.route.min_adv_mss = 1
net.ipv6.route.mtu_expires = 600
net.ipv6.route.gc_elasticity = 0
net.ipv6.route.gc_interval = 30
net.ipv6.route.gc_timeout = 60
net.ipv6.route.gc_min_interval = 0
net.ipv6.route.max_size = 4096
net.ipv6.route.gc_thresh = 1024
net.unix.max_dgram_qlen = 10
net.token-ring.rif_timeout = 600000
net.ipv4.ip_conntrack_max = 65536
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_max_retrans = 3
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_be_liberal = 0
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_loose = 1
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_max_retrans = 300
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_log_invalid = 0
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_generic_timeout = 600
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_icmp_timeout = 30
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_udp_timeout_stream = 180
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_udp_timeout = 30
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_close = 10
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_time_wait = 120
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_last_ack = 30
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_close_wait = 60
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_fin_wait = 120
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_established = 432000
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_syn_recv = 60
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_syn_sent = 120
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_checksum = 1
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_buckets = 8192
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_count = 0
net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max = 65536
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.promote_secondaries = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.force_igmp_version = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.disable_policy = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.disable_xfrm = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.arp_accept = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.arp_ignore = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.arp_announce = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.arp_filter = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.tag = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.log_martians = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.bootp_relay = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.medium_id = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.proxy_arp = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.accept_source_route = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.send_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.rp_filter = 1
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.shared_media = 1
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.secure_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.mc_forwarding = 0
net.ipv4.conf.virbr0.forwarding = 1
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.promote_secondaries = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.force_igmp_version = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.disable_policy = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.disable_xfrm = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.arp_accept = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.arp_ignore = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.arp_announce = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.arp_filter = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.tag = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.log_martians = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.bootp_relay = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.medium_id = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.proxy_arp = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.accept_source_route = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.send_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.rp_filter = 1
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.shared_media = 1
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.secure_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.mc_forwarding = 0
net.ipv4.conf.eth0.forwarding = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.promote_secondaries = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.force_igmp_version = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.disable_policy = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.disable_xfrm = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_accept = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_ignore = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_announce = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.arp_filter = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.tag = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.log_martians = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.bootp_relay = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.medium_id = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.proxy_arp = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.accept_source_route = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.send_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.rp_filter = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.shared_media = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.secure_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.lo.mc_forwarding = 0
net.ipv4.conf.lo.forwarding = 1
net.ipv4.conf.default.promote_secondaries = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.force_igmp_version = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.disable_policy = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.disable_xfrm = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_accept = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_ignore = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_announce = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.arp_filter = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.tag = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.log_martians = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.bootp_relay = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.medium_id = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.proxy_arp = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_source_route = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.send_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1
net.ipv4.conf.default.shared_media = 1
net.ipv4.conf.default.secure_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.default.mc_forwarding = 0
net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding = 1
net.ipv4.conf.all.promote_secondaries = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.force_igmp_version = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.disable_policy = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.disable_xfrm = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_accept = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_ignore = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_announce = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.arp_filter = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.tag = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.log_martians = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.bootp_relay = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.medium_id = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.proxy_arp = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_source_route = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.send_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.shared_media = 1
net.ipv4.conf.all.secure_redirects = 1
net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.mc_forwarding = 0
net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding = 1
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.locktime = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.retrans_time = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.virbr0.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.locktime = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.retrans_time = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.eth0.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.locktime = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.retrans_time = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.lo.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.default.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000
net.ipv4.neigh.default.retrans_time_ms = 1000
net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_thresh3 = 1024
net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_thresh2 = 512
net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_thresh1 = 128
net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_interval = 30
net.ipv4.neigh.default.locktime = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.default.proxy_delay = 79
net.ipv4.neigh.default.anycast_delay = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.default.proxy_qlen = 64
net.ipv4.neigh.default.unres_qlen = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.default.gc_stale_time = 60
net.ipv4.neigh.default.delay_first_probe_time = 5
net.ipv4.neigh.default.base_reachable_time = 30
net.ipv4.neigh.default.retrans_time = 99
net.ipv4.neigh.default.app_solicit = 0
net.ipv4.neigh.default.ucast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.neigh.default.mcast_solicit = 3
net.ipv4.udp_wmem_min = 4096
net.ipv4.udp_rmem_min = 4096
net.ipv4.udp_mem = 192480	256640	384960
net.ipv4.cipso_rbm_strictvalid = 1
net.ipv4.cipso_rbm_optfmt = 0
net.ipv4.cipso_cache_bucket_size = 10
net.ipv4.cipso_cache_enable = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_slow_start_after_idle = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_dma_copybreak = 4096
net.ipv4.tcp_workaround_signed_windows = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_base_mss = 512
net.ipv4.tcp_mtu_probing = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_abc = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_congestion_control = bic
net.ipv4.tcp_tso_win_divisor = 3
net.ipv4.tcp_moderate_rcvbuf = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save = 0
net.ipv4.ipfrag_max_dist = 64
net.ipv4.ipfrag_secret_interval = 600
net.ipv4.tcp_low_latency = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_frto = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_tw_reuse = 0
net.ipv4.icmp_ratemask = 6168
net.ipv4.icmp_ratelimit = 1000
net.ipv4.tcp_adv_win_scale = 2
net.ipv4.tcp_app_win = 31
net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096	87380	4194304
net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096	16384	4194304
net.ipv4.tcp_mem = 196608	262144	393216
net.ipv4.tcp_dsack = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_reordering = 3
net.ipv4.tcp_fack = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_orphan_retries = 0
net.ipv4.inet_peer_gc_maxtime = 120
net.ipv4.inet_peer_gc_mintime = 10
net.ipv4.inet_peer_maxttl = 600
net.ipv4.inet_peer_minttl = 120
net.ipv4.inet_peer_threshold = 65664
net.ipv4.igmp_max_msf = 10
net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships = 20
net.ipv4.route.rt_cache_rebuild_count = 4
net.ipv4.route.secret_interval = 600

net.ipv4.route.min_adv_mss = 256
net.ipv4.route.min_pmtu = 552
net.ipv4.route.mtu_expires = 600
net.ipv4.route.gc_elasticity = 8
net.ipv4.route.error_burst = 5000
net.ipv4.route.error_cost = 1000
net.ipv4.route.redirect_silence = 20480
net.ipv4.route.redirect_number = 9
net.ipv4.route.redirect_load = 20
net.ipv4.route.gc_interval = 60
net.ipv4.route.gc_timeout = 300
net.ipv4.route.gc_min_interval_ms = 500
net.ipv4.route.gc_min_interval = 0
net.ipv4.route.max_size = 1048576
net.ipv4.route.gc_thresh = 65536
net.ipv4.route.max_delay = 10
net.ipv4.route.min_delay = 2
net.ipv4.icmp_errors_use_inbound_ifaddr = 0
net.ipv4.icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses = 1
net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1
net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all = 0
net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range = 32768	61000
net.ipv4.tcp_max_syn_backlog = 1024
net.ipv4.tcp_rfc1337 = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_stdurg = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_abort_on_overflow = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_tw_recycle = 0
net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout = 60
net.ipv4.tcp_retries2 = 15
net.ipv4.tcp_retries1 = 3
net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_intvl = 75
net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_probes = 9
net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_time = 7200
net.ipv4.ipfrag_time = 30
net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 0
net.ipv4.ipfrag_low_thresh = 196608
net.ipv4.ipfrag_high_thresh = 262144
net.ipv4.tcp_max_tw_buckets = 180000
net.ipv4.tcp_max_orphans = 65536
net.ipv4.tcp_synack_retries = 5
net.ipv4.tcp_syn_retries = 5
net.ipv4.ip_nonlocal_bind = 0
net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc = 0
net.ipv4.ip_default_ttl = 64
net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_retrans_collapse = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_sack = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 1
net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps = 1
net.core.netdev_budget = 300
net.core.somaxconn = 128
net.core.xfrm_larval_drop = 0
net.core.xfrm_acq_expires = 30
net.core.xfrm_aevent_rseqth = 2
net.core.xfrm_aevent_etime = 10
net.core.optmem_max = 20480
net.core.message_burst = 10
net.core.message_cost = 5
net.core.netdev_max_backlog = 1000
net.core.dev_weight = 64
net.core.rmem_default = 129024
net.core.wmem_default = 129024
net.core.rmem_max = 131071
net.core.wmem_max = 131071
vm.max_writeback_pages = 1024
vm.flush_mmap_pages = 1
vm.pagecache = 100
vm.min_slab_ratio = 5
vm.min_unmapped_ratio = 1
vm.zone_reclaim_mode = 0
vm.swap_token_timeout = 300	0
vm.legacy_va_layout = 0
vm.vfs_cache_pressure = 100
vm.block_dump = 0
vm.laptop_mode = 0
vm.max_map_count = 65536
vm.percpu_pagelist_fraction = 0
vm.min_free_kbytes = 5732
vm.drop_caches = 0
vm.lowmem_reserve_ratio = 256	256	32
vm.hugetlb_shm_group = 0
vm.nr_hugepages = 0
vm.swappiness = 60
vm.nr_pdflush_threads = 2
vm.dirty_expire_centisecs = 2999
vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs = 499
vm.mmap_min_addr = 4096
vm.dirty_ratio = 40
vm.dirty_background_ratio = 10
vm.page-cluster = 3
vm.overcommit_ratio = 50
vm.panic_on_oom = 0
vm.overcommit_memory = 0
kernel.vsyscall64 = 1
kernel.max_lock_depth = 1024
kernel.compat-log = 1
kernel.softlockup_panic = 0
kernel.softlockup_thresh = 10
kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0
kernel.randomize_va_space = 1
kernel.bootloader_type = 113
kernel.panic_on_unrecovered_nmi = 0
kernel.unknown_nmi_panic = 0
kernel.ngroups_max = 65536
kernel.printk_ratelimit_burst = 10
kernel.printk_ratelimit = 5
kernel.panic_on_oops = 1
kernel.pid_max = 32768
kernel.overflowgid = 65534
kernel.overflowuid = 65534
kernel.pty.nr = 3
kernel.pty.max = 4096
kernel.random.uuid = 1f6d7689-ce0a-42ba-bd5e-7e8f02ebb168
kernel.random.boot_id = 32ffe0fe-dbf9-428c-94b2-590bc0ce9065
kernel.random.write_wakeup_threshold = 128
kernel.random.read_wakeup_threshold = 64
kernel.random.entropy_avail = 3350
kernel.random.poolsize = 4096
kernel.threads-max = 32621
kernel.cad_pid = 1
kernel.sysrq = 0
kernel.sem = 250	32000	32	128
kernel.msgmnb = 65536
kernel.msgmni = 16
kernel.msgmax = 65536
kernel.shmmni = 4096
kernel.shmall = 4294967296
kernel.shmmax = 68719476736
kernel.acct = 4	2	30
kernel.hotplug = 
kernel.modprobe = /sbin/modprobe
kernel.printk = 6	4	1	7
kernel.ctrl-alt-del = 0
kernel.real-root-dev = 0
kernel.cap-bound = -257
kernel.tainted = 64
kernel.core_pattern = core
kernel.core_uses_pid = 1
kernel.print-fatal-signals = 0
kernel.exec-shield = 1
kernel.panic = 0
kernel.domainname = (none)
kernel.hostname = lap-2.localdomain
kernel.version = #1 SMP Thu Sep 3 04:15:13 EDT 2009
kernel.osrelease = 2.6.18-164.el5
kernel.ostype = Linux
kernel.sched_interactive = 2
fs.nfs.nlm_tcpport = 0
fs.nfs.nlm_udpport = 0
fs.nfs.nlm_timeout = 10
fs.nfs.nlm_grace_period = 0
fs.mqueue.msgsize_max = 8192
fs.mqueue.msg_max = 10
fs.mqueue.queues_max = 256
fs.quota.warnings = 1
fs.quota.syncs = 23
fs.quota.free_dquots = 0
fs.quota.allocated_dquots = 0
fs.quota.cache_hits = 0
fs.quota.writes = 0
fs.quota.reads = 0
fs.quota.drops = 0
fs.quota.lookups = 0
fs.suid_dumpable = 0
fs.inotify.max_queued_events = 16384
fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 8192
fs.inotify.max_user_instances = 128
fs.aio-max-nr = 65536
fs.aio-nr = 0
fs.lease-break-time = 45
fs.dir-notify-enable = 1
fs.leases-enable = 1
fs.overflowgid = 65534
fs.overflowuid = 65534
fs.dentry-state = 3073	120	45	0	0	0
fs.file-max = 8192
fs.file-nr = 4080	0	8192
fs.inode-state = 3140	51	0	0	0	0	0
fs.inode-nr = 3140	51
fs.binfmt_misc.status = enabled
```


```
top
```
output:


```
[H[2J(B[mtop - 22:48:19 up  1:15,  2 users,  load average: 2.19, 3.49, 4.90(B[m[39;49m[K
Tasks:(B[m[39;49m(B[m 158 (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   1 (B[m[39;49mrunning,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 157 (B[m[39;49msleeping,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   0 (B[m[39;49mstopped,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   0 (B[m[39;49mzombie(B[m[39;49m[K
Cpu(s):(B[m[39;49m(B[m  1.7%(B[m[39;49mus,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  2.0%(B[m[39;49msy,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  1.4%(B[m[39;49mni,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 48.0%(B[m[39;49mid,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 44.8%(B[m[39;49mwa,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.2%(B[m[39;49mhi,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  1.9%(B[m[39;49msi,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.0%(B[m[39;49mst(B[m[39;49m[K
Mem: (B[m[39;49m(B[m   280752k (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   270500k (B[m[39;49mused,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    10252k (B[m[39;49mfree,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    22316k (B[m[39;49mbuffers(B[m[39;49m[K
Swap:(B[m[39;49m(B[m  3076408k (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   133656k (B[m[39;49mused,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  2942752k (B[m[39;49mfree,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    69380k (B[m[39;49mcached(B[m[39;49m[K
[6;1H
[7m  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            (B[m[39;49m[K
(B[m29482 root      39  19 56912 1092  480 S  5.0  0.4   0:00.49 prelink            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m(B[m30213 root      15   0 12736 1216  852 R  1.7  0.4   0:00.02 top                (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    1 root      15   0 10348  236  204 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.59 init               (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    2 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    4 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0         (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    6 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    7 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/1         (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0           (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    9 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/1           (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   10 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   27 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   32 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0          (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   33 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:02.05 kblockd/1          (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   34 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid             (B[m[39;49m
(B[m  167 root      14  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cqueue/0           (B[m[39;49m[6;1H[K[H(B[mtop - 22:48:22 up  1:15,  2 users,  load average: 2.10, 3.45, 4.88(B[m[39;49m[K
Tasks:(B[m[39;49m(B[m 158 (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   1 (B[m[39;49mrunning,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 157 (B[m[39;49msleeping,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   0 (B[m[39;49mstopped,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   0 (B[m[39;49mzombie(B[m[39;49m[K
Cpu(s):(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.3%(B[m[39;49mus,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  5.8%(B[m[39;49msy,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  1.8%(B[m[39;49mni,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 48.1%(B[m[39;49mid,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 42.5%(B[m[39;49mwa,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.0%(B[m[39;49mhi,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  1.5%(B[m[39;49msi,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.0%(B[m[39;49mst(B[m[39;49m[K
Mem: (B[m[39;49m(B[m   280752k (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   270048k (B[m[39;49mused,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    10704k (B[m[39;49mfree,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    16388k (B[m[39;49mbuffers(B[m[39;49m[K
Swap:(B[m[39;49m(B[m  3076408k (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   133656k (B[m[39;49mused,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  2942752k (B[m[39;49mfree,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    76412k (B[m[39;49mcached(B[m[39;49m[K
[6;1H
[7m  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            (B[m[39;49m[K
(B[m29482 root      39  19 56912 1164  480 S  3.3  0.4   0:00.59 prelink            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m 3876 root      15   0  446m 9732 5396 S  1.0  3.5   0:03.92 nautilus           (B[m[39;49m
(B[m(B[m30213 root      15   0 12740 1304  936 R  0.7  0.5   0:00.04 top                (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    1 root      15   0 10348  236  204 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.59 init               (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    2 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    4 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0         (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    6 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    7 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/1         (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0           (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    9 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/1           (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   10 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   27 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   32 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0          (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   33 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:02.05 kblockd/1          (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   34 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid             (B[m[39;49m[6;1H[K[H(B[mtop - 22:48:25 up  1:15,  2 users,  load average: 2.10, 3.45, 4.88(B[m[39;49m[K
Tasks:(B[m[39;49m(B[m 158 (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   1 (B[m[39;49mrunning,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 157 (B[m[39;49msleeping,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   0 (B[m[39;49mstopped,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   0 (B[m[39;49mzombie(B[m[39;49m[K
Cpu(s):(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.2%(B[m[39;49mus,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  7.0%(B[m[39;49msy,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  1.5%(B[m[39;49mni,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 47.1%(B[m[39;49mid,(B[m[39;49m(B[m 42.8%(B[m[39;49mwa,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.0%(B[m[39;49mhi,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  1.5%(B[m[39;49msi,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  0.0%(B[m[39;49mst(B[m[39;49m[K
Mem: (B[m[39;49m(B[m   280752k (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   271016k (B[m[39;49mused,(B[m[39;49m(B[m     9736k (B[m[39;49mfree,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    14644k (B[m[39;49mbuffers(B[m[39;49m[K
Swap:(B[m[39;49m(B[m  3076408k (B[m[39;49mtotal,(B[m[39;49m(B[m   133640k (B[m[39;49mused,(B[m[39;49m(B[m  2942768k (B[m[39;49mfree,(B[m[39;49m(B[m    79916k (B[m[39;49mcached(B[m[39;49m[K
[6;1H
[7m  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            (B[m[39;49m[K
(B[m29482 root      39  19 56908 1164  480 D  4.3  0.4   0:00.72 prelink            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m(B[m30213 root      15   0 12740 1304  936 R  0.3  0.5   0:00.05 top                (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    1 root      15   0 10348  236  204 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.59 init               (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    2 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    4 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0         (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    6 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1        (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    7 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/1         (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0           (B[m[39;49m
(B[m    9 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/1           (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   10 root      13  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   27 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread            (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   32 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0          (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   33 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:02.05 kblockd/1          (B[m[39;49m
(B[m   34 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid             (B[m[39;49m
(B[m  167 root      14  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cqueue/0           (B[m[39;49m[6;1H[K[25;1H[?12l[?25h
```
what do you suggest.....................


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

You have given a lot of information, but that doesn't really help us at them moment. We need to know more information about what programs you are running? Are you running anything that could eat your memory, like a webserver in the background?

Cheers!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Perhaps also if you run a live CD does it run faster (after booting ??)


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

thats crazed me.i did not installed any webserver even.even oracleasm is not enabled during booting.its not qualified to cluster even.did not try livecd option.looking for it....


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
service --status-all
```


```
acpid (pid 3102) is running...
anacron is stopped
atd (pid  3752) is running...
auditd (pid  2763) is running...
automount (pid 3622) is running...
Avahi daemon is running
Avahi DNS daemon is not running
bgpd is stopped
hcid (pid 3018) is running...
sdpd (pid 3024) is running...
clvmd is stopped
active volumes: LogVol00 LogVol01 LogVol00 LogVol01
ccsd is stopped
Cluster log server is not running.  (Cluster mirrors will not work.)
conmand is stopped
Frequency scaling enabled using ondemand governor
crond (pid  3706) is running...
cupsd (pid  3674) is running...
cups-config-daemon is obsolete
dhcp6r is stopped
dhcp6s is stopped
dhcpd is stopped
dhcrelay is stopped
dnsmasq (pid 4006) is running...
dund is stopped
Usage: /etc/init.d/firstboot {start|stop}
Checking fuse filesystem not available.
gpm (pid  3697) is running...
hald (pid 3544) is running...
hidd (pid 3597) is running...
hpiod (pid 3647) is running...
hpssd (pid 3652) is running...
httpd is stopped
Firewall is stopped.
ipmi_msghandler module not loaded.
ipmi_si module not loaded.
ipmi_devintf module not loaded.
/dev/ipmi0 does not exist.
Table: nat
Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
num  target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
num  target     prot opt source               destination         
1    MASQUERADE  all  --  192.168.122.0/24    !192.168.122.0/24    

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
num  target     prot opt source               destination         

Table: filter
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
num  target     prot opt source               destination         
1    ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53 
2    ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53 
3    ACCEPT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:67 
4    ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:67 

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
num  target     prot opt source               destination         
1    ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            192.168.122.0/24    state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 
2    ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.122.0/24     0.0.0.0/0           
3    ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           
4    REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 
5    REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
num  target     prot opt source               destination         

ipvsadm is stopped
irattach is stopped
irqbalance is stopped
iscsid (pid  2533) is running...
iscsid (pid  2533) is running...
isnsd is stopped
kadmind is stopped
Kdump is operational
kpropd is stopped
krb524d is stopped
krb5kdc is stopped
slapd is stopped
libvirtd (pid  3769) is running...
lisa is stopped
luci is stopped
mcstransd is stopped
mdadm is stopped
mdmpd is stopped
dbus-daemon (pid 4295 2957) is running...
modclusterd (pid  3909) is running...
multipathd is stopped
named is stopped
netconsole module not loaded
netplugd is stopped
Configured devices:
lo eth0 wlan0
Currently active devices:
lo eth0 virbr0
NetworkManager is stopped
rpc.mountd is stopped
nfsd is stopped
rpc.rquotad is stopped
rpc.statd (pid  2853) is running...
nscd is stopped
ntpd is stopped
Driver for "configfs": Loaded
Filesystem "configfs": Mounted
Driver for "ocfs2_dlmfs": Loaded
Filesystem "ocfs2_dlmfs": Mounted
Checking O2CB cluster ocfs2: Offline
oddjobd (pid  3980) is running...
aisexec is stopped
Checking if ASM is loaded: no
Checking if /dev/oracleasm is mounted: no
ospf6d is stopped
ospfd is stopped
pand is stopped
pcscd (pid  3092) is running...
piranha_gui is stopped
portmap (pid 2818) is running...
privoxy is stopped
Process accounting is disabled.
pulse is stopped
qdiskd is stopped
radiusd is stopped
radvd is stopped
rdisc is stopped
clurgmgrd is stopped
ricci (pid  4021) is running...
ripd is stopped
ripngd is stopped
rpc.idmapd (pid 2877) is running...
saslauthd (pid 4011 4010 4009 4008 4007) is running...
sendmail is stopped
setroubleshootd is stopped
smartd (pid 4032) is running...
snmpd is stopped
snmptrapd is stopped
openssh-daemon (pid  3665) is running...
syslogd (pid  2787) is running...
klogd (pid  2790) is running...
tgtd is stopped
CIM server is not running
Xvnc is stopped
wdaemon is stopped
winbindd is stopped
wpa_supplicant is stopped
xfs (pid  3735) is running...
xinetd (pid  3688) is running...
ypbind is stopped
rpc.yppasswdd is stopped
ypserv is stopped
rpc.ypxfrd is stopped
yum-updatesd is stopped
zebra is stopped
```


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

> hda: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> hda: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }
> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
> ATAPI device hda:
> ...


perhaps you should boot from a diagnostics CD or floppy and seee why you are getting bad sectors on your Hard disk ?? 

Is this the drive you boot from ??

back up and prepare to replace that drive if it really is going faulty. You'll shortly be unable to boot at all!


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

is there any s/w that could fix it?i may be fix it??like any low level formating s/w eg. partition magic or something parallel for linux??

another thing is that my boot drive is /dev/sda1 as i have sata hdd.its treated as sdaX....


```
[[email protected] ~]# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1         131     1052226   83  Linux
/dev/sda2             132       10472    83064082+  8e  Linux LVM
/dev/sda3           10473       19074    69095565   8e  Linux LVM
/dev/sda4           19075       19457     3076447+   5  Extended
/dev/sda5           19075       19457     3076416   82  Linux swap / Solaris
```
watting for reply.....
probably hda is CD-DVD drive???


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's possible but it seems to be saying that it cannot read the data on that drive .. so if you have CD media in it, try removing it , it may be using clock cycles to do recovery attempts


----------

